# Как избавиться сейчас от изнуряющей боли? Какой метод лечения в нашем случае? Какой прогноз?



## АльфаЦентавра (6 Июл 2014)

Загрузила все,что получилось на фото.Некоторые снимки продублировала,т.к. не уверена в качестве.Почему-то часть снимков засветилась(видимо на солнце фотографировала ярком) Есть описание и заключение разных специалистов из нашей местной б-цы,но они разнятся в заключительном диагнозе,если надо,я загружу. Снимки моего сына,ему 32 года,спортивное телосложение,активный и здоровый образ жизни,практически не болел.Вот такая ситуация.Сейчас вынужденно ходит и управляет машиной,но с сильной болью.Сон от боли изнуряющий.Один врач срочно направил на операцию,другой уверил,что вылечит процедурами с использованием карипазина.Прошел пока 4 процедуры,улучшений нет.Боль постоянная. До этого частные походы к врачам-костоправам.Крутили,вправляли,массировали,стучали,хрустели-не помогло.Очень жду мнения врачей,буду благодарна за все консультации разных специалистов этого форума!


----------



## La murr (7 Июл 2014)

*АльфаЦентавра*, Вы можете обратиться на страницах личных профилей к врачам-консультантам форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/ с просьбой комментировать Вашу тему.


----------



## АльфаЦентавра (7 Июл 2014)

Спасибо Вам! Подскажите пожалуйста еще.Я вчера создала тему,но пропустила строки,где надо было отметить галочками такие моменты,как "отслеживать тему,принимать сообщения, "и тд. Сегодня утром обнаружила,что у меня нет тем,которые я отслеживаю,с трудом нашла свою запись.Как можно теперь исправить ситуацию? Или заново ее создать ? И еще вопрос: к кому из врачей обращаться или ко всем  можно?


----------



## La murr (7 Июл 2014)

*АльфаЦентавра*, Вы можете обратиться ко всем врачам. 
Об отслеживании тем и сообщений - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20430/
Все свои сообщения и созданные Вами темы Вы можете увидеть на странице своего личного профиля, нажав кнопку _Информация.
 _


----------



## АльфаЦентавра (7 Июл 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *АльфаЦентавра*, Вы можете обратиться ко всем врачам.
> Об отслеживании тем и сообщений - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20430/
> Все свои сообщения и созданные Вами темы Вы можете увидеть на странице своего личного профиля, нажав кнопку _Информация.
> Посмотреть вложение 52542 _


Спасибо,поняла!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2014)

Спортивное телосложение, не есть = здоровье.
Все просто:
- если писяет и какает в штанишки (это к вопросу о вопросах мамы о сыночке в 32 года), то операция;
- если слабость в ноге и нарастает, операция;
- если боль нетерпимая, операция;
- если терпимая, то бороться!

Так какая строка подходит?


----------



## АльфаЦентавра (9 Июл 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спортивное телосложение, не есть = здоровье.
> Все просто:
> - если писяет и какает в штанишки (это к вопросу о вопросах мамы о сыночке в 32 года), то операция;
> - если слабость в ноге и нарастает, операция;
> ...


Уважаемый доктор! Большое спасибо,что отозвались!Подходит нам последняя строка.Мы победим любую беду,у нас сильный дух.По поводу "писяет в штанишки мамин сыночек в 32 года"-это не про нас.У меня с сыновьями разное жизненное пространство,мы не вторгаемся друг к другу,у каждого своя жизнь.Но нас объединяют общие интересы,мы любим горы,море,животных,друзей,жизнь.Я в 53 года имею фигуру 30 летней женщины,а к врачам обращалась 3 раза(2-когда рожала,и 1-к стоматологу),езжу на лошадях,гоняю на авто,бегаю по лесам с огромным догом,сажусь на шпагат и делаю сальто.Сыновей вырастила и воспитала сильными и здоровыми.(Извините за такое отступление,немножко резанула первая строка,вот я и выпустила шипы).Навалилась на сына эта болезнь,он терпит,борется,ищет способы ее одолеть.И я как мать обратилась к Вам за советом и консультацией,очень надеюсь,что Вы как опытнейший специалист,посмотрев снимки оцените стадию болезни и подскажете способ борьбы с ней. Меня насторожило,что один наш врач заметил секвестированную грыжу,кот.растет внутрь позвоночника(предложил заменить 2 позвонка на титановые),другой обнаружил две грыжи,сказал,что с ними живут сто лет ,периодически переживая периоды обострения. Мне понятна коллегиальность,но я реалист.Пока мы были в Украине,медицина сильно отстала,оборудование устарело,больницы не финансировались,врачи как могли зарабатывали,чтоб выжить. У Вас опыт,клиники,авторитет.Поэтому я очень жду от Вас консультации.Посмотрите пожалуйста наши снимки,я еще прилагаю описание.Так ли страшен прогноз и жизненно важна необходимость в операции,замене позвонков?Или есть альтернатива. Заранее благодарна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2014)

Больших грыж две.
Если слабости ноги нет и боль терпимая то можно и консервативно полечиться.
Как лечить сложный и не однозначный вопрос.
Будет проще если за основу брать не отдельные методики, а задачи.
Задач три:
-уменьшение боли
-перераспределение нагрузки с больного места на здоровые
-стимуляция организма на уменьшение грыж диска

А уже под задачи надо подбирать методики.
От боли, что делаете?

Вопрос о том какая будет операция, если будет, надо обсуждать отдельно.

Тут все зависит от того, какие это грыжи, условно-свежие мягкие и старые твёрдые.
Первые вполне могут дать положительный результат, а вот вторые чаще оперируют.
Определить какие они можно только по клиническому анализу, никакими снимками (несколько условно) нельзя.
А вот тут вы не описали что и как долго у него болит.

Поэтому принято вести разговор не с родственниками, даже с прекрасной мамой, а самим пациентом, много переспрашиваний. А Вы, конечно молодец, поскольку заботитесь о сыне.


----------

